# OVAS celebrates it`s 60th birthday



## charlie1 (Dec 1, 2011)




----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Congrats to OVAS on the anniversary.Looks like a great event. Good luck with it.


----------



## charlie1 (Dec 1, 2011)

BillD said:


> Congrats to OVAS on the anniversary.Looks like a great event. Good luck with it.


Thanks Bill, the guy`s are working hard at it to make it a another success story.
They welcome one & all , best part if you come visit the Nation`s Capital, you can attend the event *free*, participate in the auction on Sunday as a buyer or seller, & learn from our speakers , meet fellow hobbyist, ask our manufacturer reps about their products etc.


----------



## zenins (Sep 17, 2013)

I had a great time there in Ottawa last year.

Unfortunately, I can't make it this year, I will be away on vacation


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Same day as DRAS auction.


----------

